
Show HN: Japanese Sentence Builder - sova
https://learn-japanese.org/2020/05/14/wag-japanese-sentence-builder/
======
sova
This is a tool based on a FSM (Finite State Machine) that restricts the next
input in the sequence in order to obey Japanese grammar. The state machine at
the top of the screen changes highlighting to show which state one is
currently in, with blue states the default and green states accepting. Even
beginners can use such a tool to generate authentic Japanese because the FSM
will block out a lot of bad input by how it works.

